# Cops Always Try To Snatch My Crops



## AllMeatNoPotato (Aug 9, 2007)

i'm back mother fuckers. huge busts in the area, cops were searching, guess too smart for them (have insider help also hehehe). For those that do not know me, was here in the beginning and I will be here at the end. any questions pm me I will help out. don't send me no fuckin messages like this nonsense;

tokerchix

*hey interested in talkin..* 
hey im gunna be straight forward about this..my guys beat & i need a DEPENDABLE connect & im interested in talking to you. please reply..oh & by the way im a 17 year old female..want pics if you have myspace add me and send me a message..
[email protected] or my homepage is MySpace.com - B.L.O.N.D.I.E.â&#8222;¢ [ is laken ] - 18 - Female - Flintstone, Maryland - www.myspace.com/lakenshae just click the link to look at my pics n shit..please message me back on myspace or something im desperate i need money bad..thanks
Laken




um cops always try to snatch my crops. for one i am not a pedo and secondly, get a fuckin life and stay out of mine peace!


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Aug 9, 2007)

AllMeatNoPotato said:


> i'm back mother fuckers. huge busts in the area, cops were searching, guess too smart for them (have insider halp also hehehe). For those that do not know me, was here in the beginning and I will be here at the end. any questions pm me I will help out. don't send me no fuckin messages like this nonsense;
> 
> tokerchix
> 
> ...


 
Are u seriously asking for money on here?


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Aug 9, 2007)

No dude, read the message again. That was a PM he received from redneck_grl


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 9, 2007)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> Are u seriously asking for money on here?


Where did you learn how to read? hahaha


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Aug 9, 2007)

lol i jus skipped to the bottom


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Aug 9, 2007)

smoke, you killin me


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Aug 9, 2007)

oh, btw meat, nice to meet you!


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 9, 2007)

hello friend!

good luck staying free!

grow on!


----------



## hustlers7Ambition (Aug 25, 2007)

how u know it was po? sounds like a dump hoe, the myspace looked legit. well sorry to hear ur getting annoyed


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Aug 27, 2007)

that was just the icing on the cake persay. when ever you see people driving past your home taking pictures of it, that is a bad thing. and when you know someone in the system and they say here they come for you, dip and duck!


----------



## hustlers7Ambition (Aug 27, 2007)

shit well good luck man. fightin the good fight....


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Aug 28, 2007)

the fight is over.


----------



## badboys (Aug 29, 2007)

wats up people im new on this site il post some pics during the week i fuckn lve smoke


----------



## SoulSkunk (Sep 3, 2007)

badboys said:


> wats up people im new on this site il post some pics during the week i fuckn lve smoke


Hey badboy,whats happening...Another Oirish man on the forum,that makes 2 of us...and counting..Yeeeeee Haaaaaaaaa!


----------



## gtrking2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

welcome BAQ


----------

